# In Frankreich vermisste Angler aus Stetten a.k.M. und Meßkirch sind tot



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2017)

Redaktionell








*In Frankreich vermisste Angler aus Stetten a.k.M. und Meßkirch sind tot​*
Stellvertretend für viele Medienberichte hier der Link zur "Heimatzeitung" der beiden verstorbenen Angler:
http://www.zak.de/artikel/details/3...Angler-aus-Stetten-akM-und-Messkirch-sind-tot




> _Am Montagabend berichteten französische Medien über den Tod der beiden Angler aus Deutschland. Sie sollen von einem Sturm überrascht worden sein. Wie die Zeitung Le Parisien in ihrer Internetausgabe meldet, wurden beide Männer aus einem Teich im Département Moselle im Nordosten Frankreichs geborgen. Ermittler bestätigten gegenüber der Nachrichtenagentur AFP ebenfalls den Tod der beiden Männer._




Unser tief empfundenes Beileid gilt Verwandten und Freunden der beiden Verstorbenen.


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Relgna (19. September 2017)

*AW: In Frankreich vermisste Angler aus Stetten a.k.M. und Meßkirch sind tot*

Auch ich möchte mein Beileid aussprechen.
Gekannt werde ich sie nicht haben aber solche Nachrichten treffen einem umso mehr denn beide Angler kamen aus den Nachbar Gemeinden auf der Alb.


----------



## Franz_16 (19. September 2017)

*AW: In Frankreich vermisste Angler aus Stetten a.k.M. und Meßkirch sind tot*

Tragisch und Traurig. Mein Beileid an die Angehörigen und Freunde der beiden.


----------



## Leech (19. September 2017)

*AW: In Frankreich vermisste Angler aus Stetten a.k.M. und Meßkirch sind tot*

Da kann man nur einhellig sein Beileid ausdrücken...


----------



## Taxidermist (19. September 2017)

*AW: In Frankreich vermisste Angler aus Stetten a.k.M. und Meßkirch sind tot*

Hier noch die Meldung vom Spiegel:

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/gese...i-deutsche-angler-tot-gefunden-a-1168603.html

Der "Teich" hat 700 ha!

Auch mein herzliches Beileid an Angehörige und Freunde!

Jürgen

P.S.: Ich hoffe jemand kümmert sich auch um den Hund?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. September 2017)

*AW: In Frankreich vermisste Angler aus Stetten a.k.M. und Meßkirch sind tot*

Und das Leben fängt gerade erst an. Den Angehörigen wünsche ich viel Kraft durch die schwere Zeit.


----------



## mathias160888 (19. September 2017)

*AW: In Frankreich vermisste Angler aus Stetten a.k.M. und Meßkirch sind tot*

Auch mein Beileid!


----------



## Anaconda1983 (19. September 2017)

*AW: In Frankreich vermisste Angler aus Stetten a.k.M. und Meßkirch sind tot*

Sehr traurig was da passiert ist , umso trauriger das es junge Menschen getroffen hat, wünsche viel Kraft der Eltern .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. September 2017)

*AW: In Frankreich vermisste Angler aus Stetten a.k.M. und Meßkirch sind tot*

Böse Sache so ein Vorfall!

Aber: wie passiert denn sowas, die haben ja wohl nicht beide zugleich gewatangelt und umgefallen, und waren nicht in einem Boot unterwegs. Und unter Null Grad ist auch noch nicht.
Sturm einen Angler vom Ufer in den See hineinwehen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Mitschman (19. September 2017)

*AW: In Frankreich vermisste Angler aus Stetten a.k.M. und Meßkirch sind tot*

Die Stuttgarter Zeitung schreibt, dass sie wohl in ihren Faltbooten auf dem Wasser waren und von heftigen Sturmböen (mit entsprechendem Wellengang) überrascht worden wären.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. September 2017)

*AW: In Frankreich vermisste Angler aus Stetten a.k.M. und Meßkirch sind tot*

Ja, danke für den Link, dann klingt das schon erheblich weniger nach Aktenzeichen XY ungelöst und Bootfahren ist nun mal mit Gefahrenpotential verbunden.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (19. September 2017)

*AW: In Frankreich vermisste Angler aus Stetten a.k.M. und Meßkirch sind tot*

Das ist immer so eine Sache mit den Faltbooten ... sind sowas von unstabil und wackelig !!
Sind eher in Stillstehenden Gewässer  zu empfehlen , bei der Größe von über 700ha unvorstellbar und ohne Schutzwesten....

Da sind wir bei dem Thema schutzwesten , 

Aber das passt hier jetzt nicht rein, ist wirklich sehr blöd gelaufen Alles !


----------



## Gunnar. (19. September 2017)

*AW: In Frankreich vermisste Angler aus Stetten a.k.M. und Meßkirch sind tot*

Guten Abend, 

Mittlerweile gibt's 2 Spendenaktionen 
Einmal auf der franz. Seite und hier die deutsche:


Erstellt von Steffen Ruff --> Carplines DE

!! Spendenaufruf !!!
Nach vielen Tagen der Ungewissheit hat sich das nie vorstellbare leider bestätigt. Patrick Holdenried und Andreas Oschwald wurden am 18.09.2017 tot am Etang de Gondrexange aufgefunden.
Der Verlust der beiden hat uns alle zu tiefst erschüttert.
Es scheint gar unmöglich zu sein, in solch einem Moment die richtigen Worte zu finden. Betroffen und bestürzt können wir nur den Familien und den Hinterbliebenen unser Beileid aussprechen.
Kein Geld der Welt kann dieses grausame Ereignis ungeschehen machen, dennoch soll dieser Spendenaufruf dazu dienen 
die Familien in dieser schweren Zeit zu unterstützen.
"Mit dem Tod eines geliebten Menschen verliert man vieles, niemals aber die gemeinsam verbrachte Zeit"

paypal.me/PatrickundAndreas

Spendenkonto.Patrick.Andreas@gmail.com
Bankverbindung: 
Spendenkonto Patrick Holdenried und Andreas Oschwald 
IBAN: DE42653512601138077014

Das Spendenkonto wurde von Steffen Ruff eröffnet, da er auch in direktem Kontakt mit der Ehefrau von Patrick steht.
Patrick & Andreas, ruhet in Frieden!


----------



## knutwuchtig (22. September 2017)

*AW: In Frankreich vermisste Angler aus Stetten a.k.M. und Meßkirch sind tot*



Mitschman schrieb:


> Die Stuttgarter Zeitung schreibt, dass sie wohl in ihren Faltbooten auf dem Wasser waren und von heftigen Sturmböen (mit entsprechendem Wellengang) überrascht worden wären.


 ich bin schon auf größeren gewässern mit einem alu kanu unterweg gewesen. also 30-40 cm wellengang und höher  von der falschen seite !und wenn dann noch unkenntnis und falscher ergeiz dazu kommt,weil man kein bock hat, irgendwo zu landen oder dicht unter land zu bleiben. das ist in jedem fall gefährlich auch ohne unwetter.schwimmweste ist sowiso ein absolutes muß.genau wie ein wasserdicht eingepacktes handy und passende notrufnummer mit zusätzlichem accu pack.- mann muß das sich mal wirklich vor augen halten, das die natur zeitweilig gefährlicher ist, als ein spaziergang über die autobahn.wobei die risiken bei der autobahn bekannt sind.die unwägbarkeiten von wetter und strömung ..... nicht!!!!


----------

